# ned info how the sitworks asap



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

Is the sign in case sensitive. Or is it the person that types it in type to fast? 

I usually can get in on the first try but lately before and after the new format -I cant get in on the first try. Long be for now -I was able to get in on the first try

Why Am I have trouble get in? 

Judi:frown2::|

Even type in here is a problem.


----------



## sargon (May 7, 2015)

Use an autologin addon app for your browser.

That way you don't have to keep typing your user ID and password.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

What kind of browser and device are you using?

Thank you so much 

~ Glenda


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi sargon and 

Sorry for the delay

I use firefox, internet explorer, maxthon, safari

windows 8

How do I find an auto login in thing. 

I am not computer savvy and my info that I know is in the 1980s. when we didnt turn the computer on and leave it on. etc. 

Judith


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey Judith, 

The next time you log into the forum hit the remember me button. It will load the site up logged in the next time you visit. If you do decide to log out at the end of your session, then it will remember your username and password and auto fill them for you the next time you visit the site. 

I hope this helps you : ) 

~ Danniella


----------

